# Problem with Earphones (InEar)when connecting to PC



## ajayritik (Feb 25, 2011)

I use  In-Ear Phones on my office PC. Of late I found that two different pieces stopped working with the same problem. The left Ear phone has gone dead. 

One of them was Sony Fontopia the other one is Creative EP630.  Both are relatively new. I never had any issues with them. Could there be any settings on the PC which is leading to this problem? 

I don't mind trying out a new ear phones but I'm worried even that would end up getting spoiled.

but the strange thing is in both the cases its the left ear phone which got spoilt not the right one. I checked all the Settings to see if balance is not correct.

I use In Ear Phones as opposed to normal headphones so that I don't get disturbed from the office noise.


----------



## Anish (Feb 27, 2011)

Try it using a mobile phone.. still u can't hear from on piece?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes when I connected it to other devices including my mobile phone it continues to work for only one ear piece.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

By the looks of the problem, I think the *"Audio Out Jack"* of the CPU must have something related to this problem.

*www.techiwarehouse.com/i/Motherboard/Motherboard2.jpg

Try slowly adjusting the headphone leads slowly in or out, while listening to a stereo song.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 1, 2011)

Buy some cheap Rs. 20-25 ear phones from the market and let something play on it. If after some time it goes bad, then there is some problem with the audio jack otherwise the headphone's problem


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

have you considered that it could be accidental damage. how do you pull the earphones out of the socket? do you hold the plug and pull it out or do you hold the wire and pull it out?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> By the looks of the problem, I think the *"Audio Out Jack"* of the CPU must have something related to this problem.
> 
> *www.techiwarehouse.com/i/Motherboard/Motherboard2.jpg
> 
> Try slowly adjusting the headphone leads slowly in or out, while listening to a stereo song.





Cool Buddy said:


> Buy some cheap Rs. 20-25 ear phones from the market and let something play on it. If after some time it goes bad, then there is some problem with the audio jack otherwise the headphone's problem





desiibond said:


> have you considered that it could be accidental damage. how do you pull the earphones out of the socket? do you hold the plug and pull it out or do you hold the wire and pull it out?


Vineet I didnt get you exactly when you are saying adjusting headphone leads. Can you explain in more detail?

Cool Buddy will definitely try the option you mentioned.

desiibond, I hold the plug and pull it out.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there anyway I can get Earphones repaired. both of these are branded. 
But not sure if anyone could repair earphones.

I tried with an old headphone it seems to work OK with both ear pieces.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Vineet I didnt get you exactly when you are saying adjusting headphone leads. Can you explain in more detail?



Sure I can.
The thing is, this problem sounds much like I have faced (and still facing.)

(What would follow now, are just my estimations and experiences. I am no expert. Only a little for Software, but far from hardware stuff.)

The leads of the mic are stereo. What this means, is that two different inputs are acquired from the source, one for each side of the head, and I will call them channels here.
Sometimes, one of the channels, of the contact, of the headphone leads with the Audio out Jack, gets screwed up. And in those case, to establish a proper connection between them can be a pain in the a$$.
What I mean, was to press play a song, which have stereo output. And then slowly and steadily try to insert the leads into the Audio Output Jacks. It may happen that you may be able to listen from both channels, when the leads are not even completely inserted.

If you can listen no sound from the above technique, then of course, it can mean, that the Audio Output Jack has itself gone bad. Or the fault could also be of the headphone. In that case, also try to rotate the volume dial of the headphone. For me, almost every time, the volume control of my headphone gets damaged, and because of which I am not able to listen on full volume, or on one side.

If all fails, you have two options:
1. Try other headphones (possibly borrow from other colleagues) and try to listen from them.
2. Try your headphones in the Jacks of other computer's CPU's.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

Vineet, as mentioned in the previous post I tried to use different set of Headphones and a new set of earphones that I got with my Nokia mobile. Both are working perfect with this PC I was referring to.

My In Ear phones both Sony and Creative now no longer work on any of the PC's. They seem to have the same problem left one is not working and right one is working. Checked it on other PC's at office and also on my laptop and desktop at home. Same problem.

I hope my new set of earphones don't get spoiled now.

Didn't have time to check the options mentioned by you.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

if possible, see if you can use 3.5mm male to female adapter or extension cable.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> if possible, see if you can use 3.5mm male to female adapter or extension cable.



Even I was thinking about the same option. but not sure where would I find this though.


----------

